# EQ and delay software?



## MaxSQ (Jul 12, 2013)

am not sure if this is in the right place or not, 

i have a office that i would like to turn into a smail home theater without spending too much money i know its not ideal but i plan on using my pc to play my movies and soundcard do decode the 5.1 and DTS sound into my logitech thx z906 again this is very basic stuff but i upgrade as time goes by as my dad has a fantasic home setup with monitor audio Gold and my brother has the sliver setup both sound really nice! 

what am looking to know if theres any software that i could use to delay and eq my speakers for my office?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack!

jRiver Media Center is very well spoken of, has EQ & delay capability. Our Room EQ Wizard software (free) with a calibrated mic and a laptop or pc will give you filter values or IR impulse to feed into jRiver. A good option to consider.

Good luck!


----------



## MaxSQ (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks! i will look into that software :T

this will prob sound crazy could i use a setup mic from a denon home receiver why i ask is that my brothers uses it to tune and EQ, i will be looking into your EQ wizard software what kind of mic would i be looking out for as i would like to get a cheap one for basic EQ as i could aways us this for my car EQ


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The Denon mic will undoubtedly have a complementary generic calibration curve built into the AVR, so will probably not give great results. A good, reasonably priced mic, individually calibrated, to get started with would be the UMIK-1 USB mic from miniDSP, or the same model with better calibration directly from Cross Spectrum Labs.


----------



## MaxSQ (Jul 12, 2013)

never thought of that, i will look into getting that mic when the funds are back to health!, could i use this EQ software and that mic for my car as well? 

why i ask i wanna get stuff i can use for my car as well to setup and RTA the car too  

i would normal get a buddy to loan me his audio control RTA kit but i used it before and got lost in the setup
he did show me a few times how to basic setup but my mind goes blank easy on these things still new!, 

he setup my car audio few years ago and wow it sounded sweet nice highs mids and lows the music give me tingles down my spine i have moved on with some new speakers and amps so it needs to be tweeked,

i would get him to do this but i wanna learn and so i dont have to always hasstle him too much lol


----------

